
Most U.S. Homes Are Worth Less Than Before the Crash - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-03/most-u-s-homes-are-worth-less-than-before-the-crash?cmpid=BBD050317_BIZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=170503&utm_campaign=bloombergdaily
======
CalChris
Pre-recession peak was a bubble.

